# a new political party..



## creature (Jul 6, 2017)

yeah.. just what we need...

but.. 
i was thought-thinking & i thought:

"the difference, really, between republicans & the left isn't what *truth* is..
it's just what each one of them *likes*, sort of like 'fish' being the preferred meat of the right, & 'beef' being the preferred meat of the democrats.."
& then, it struck me, in this grandiose, delusional internal dialogue, were it that i were king instead of trimp,that i would continue, in my uplifting declarations to the masses ready to kill everyone who disagrees with them, that:
"yeah, and for all you fucking psychotics out there who said to themselves 'wait! fish is for democrats!' & the other assholes who said 'you fuckwad (libtard whatever)! everyone *knows* beef is the dead animal of the right!!"
i would say 'yeah. i did that on purpose' (thinking "holy fuck, you fucking assholes")"

so.. i am proposing, since my glass of sake' is empty & i need to refill (from my gallon & 1/2 bottle or whatever fucking size it is..) (& thank you computer & fuck ass slave geeks for your history & work at making spelling something almost as easy as fiub]cking dreaming...)..
i am proposing..
we need a new political party,
which i would call the 'fish' party..


i have evil .. i need sake'.. evil.. wtf is the word...?
not intentions..
motives?
ah, yes.. evil *ulterior* motives, for wishing we could name it such..

number one, it has something to do with jezzzzuuussszzz..
& we all know what a fucking asshole prick *he* was, & we need to take his Christ Dick & make people understand just what the *fuck* it fucking *means*..

fuck the constitution, NPR, & the declaration of independence...

unless they are about freedom, instead of rules..
& not rules made to make rules rules,
but rules made to make sure there are as few rules possible, so that rules
are *not*
what
rule
Us...



sake'..


bang.
kill.

god..
God.. please..

give us something other than humans..

reduce this planet to yeast, if that is what it takes to start over again..

Christ.. ChristFuck..

& if *that* asshole can't fix us,
we are fucking
Dead..

Fucking

dead..

fuck the cable companies..
fuck internet
fuck the internal combustion engine
tesla, electric motors & the Large Hadron fucking Collider..

fuck corn & fuck fish & fuck DNA...

maybe the goddamned water bears know something..

fuck resurrection & fuck transmigration of the soul..

i just want us to be nice, *now*, & know that all we have to do is be simple & share water & do the work we can to get the food we need to live without going beyond the scope of our immediate responsibilities to keep what we love healthy & alive, to the point that deception upon others is never used as a tool to obtain it..

that we live with the consequences of kindness, instead of greed..

& *FUCK* everything else..

kill it, if it takes away from us being able to do that..

just fucking
fucking ***fucking***
kill it

kill it

if it takes away from that..

kill fucking kill kill kill

if it keeps us from being
*nice*
to each fucking other..

bastard fuck greedy fucking business people from the dawn of fucking stone tool making..

fuck you all & your children like you,
& i hope your fucking DNA & genes all fucking Burn..

just be goddmaned nice..

or fucking kill..


like fish & cows, dying to make us what we are..

& the goddamned fucking eggs & broccoli..

maybe "egg" would be a good name for the new political party..

i was thinking 'fish', with various contextual permutations, but.. fuck..

unfertilized eggs should be cool for *everyone*, so long as the chickens get to dig on fair open range, right?
because i fucking get it..

anyways..

fuck comcast, fuck at & t, fuck the left, fuck the right & fuck everyone & everything in between that can be..

fuck you assholes who advocate theft..

the war here is not us v. them.

the war here is something else.

you can be part of the system or not.

being part of the system isn't 'doing what the system wants'

not being part of the system is poisoning by *giving* it what it wants, just like red meat feeds a heart attack..

you don't kill the right by fighting it..
you kill it by overfeeding it..

the same is true of the left..
you don't kill it by fighting it, you kill it by starving it..

the right need material greed
the left needs imaginative nonsense..

maybe the middle ground is psychosis..

but we need

we

need

something

different...


----------



## A New Name (Jul 6, 2017)

A+ rant. I feel you.


----------



## AAAutin (Jul 6, 2017)

creature said:


> fuck fish



@creature is Laroche, confirmed.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Jul 6, 2017)

AAAutin said:


> @creature is Laroche, confirmed.


Ya, fuck fish! And the ocean, too!

I hear you, @creature, even through the sake. Walk softly and carry a big stick is what I have been hearing for years. It's about the only thing that makes sense. Why do we have to be such assholes to other human beings??

I really hope we get to meet soon. If you are in the Western NY area on your travels hmu!


----------



## Stephen DC (Jul 7, 2017)

I didn't understand a word of that.

Reptilians

I am usually a nonviolent anarchist
till some drunk tries to piss on me
and I shapechange into a fascist.

I am sometimes a communist
till the whole planet's ego's factory
nature's not producing my tribesmen.

I am all about collectivism
till some monkeys start hooting
and collaring my total liberation.

I am bowing to the monarchs
till ma and pa shops shut down
as bots slave for corporations.

I am in favor of democracy
till some unconscious majority
tries to overrule my autonomy.

I am a socialist in universities
till I find all these loopholes
and worship the god of capitalism.
View attachment 37767


----------



## creature (Jul 7, 2017)

hmm...


AAAutin said:


> @creature is Laroche, confirmed.


poor, poor fucking roach...


----------



## creature (Jul 7, 2017)

Stephen DC said:


> Reptilians



The Turtle Party... ????


----------



## creature (Jul 7, 2017)

PS.. i called it..





creature said:


> you know... this election may be a good, good thing..
> 
> if trump gets elected, he is going to fuck *everything* up, in ways we can't even guess..
> orgies with putin & shit-throws with china..
> ...



hell.. a LOT of people called it...


----------



## DrewSTNY (Jul 8, 2017)

creature said:


> PS.. i called it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I say if he's pissed everybody off in DC, that's a damn good thing. They need their asses kicked. He's woken up people in general and the mass majority of this country is damn frustrated with the political class. So what if he's a douche, he's managed to light a fire that won't stop after he's gone if people stay engaged. That's a mighty big if.


----------



## Odin (Jul 8, 2017)

*Hedgehog* party, Because I fucking hate long lines at MEGAMART when buying _sake_ for fucks sake! STEP BACK STOP CROWDING MY SPACE you planet cancerous dirty apes!









Screw this ODIN OUT!!


----------

